# Best value in penny loafer other than Alden LHS?



## lemmywinks (Oct 10, 2012)

To me, the Alden LHS, probably in Number 8, is the gold standard in the penny loafer. Unfortunately for me I'm not ready to make that type of investment yet. Now I know Allen Edmonds has a solid penny loafer line up but Rancourt has been really stepping up their game lately. If you guys were to get a penny loafer right now other than the Alden LHS, what would you get for the best value?

And hopefully we don't talk about the plastic-y corrected grain stuff that is on the market these days.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Rancourt makes a shell penny for 500ish, that would be great. The new AE patriot is stellar, as well.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

I like the AE Randolph. The vamp is a little higher than the LHS and Patriot.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

AE Patriot is the answer. In case you didn't already see this thread....

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?119182-Alden-LHS-986-987s-AE-cousin


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

The penny loafer is an honest shoe, not an investment or some status symbol. I see no reason to pay 620$ for such a goofy shoe as the LHS. Who wants faux stitching and overpriced leather? It's not even a proper moccasin. Is this a case of cognitive dissonance?

The US made weejun will always be the gold standard. 
A rancourt flat strap, in burgundy calf is probably the closest you can get today. Or the Lormoc, if you can find them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

If the Alden LHS is eliminated as an option for our consideration, then Rancourts would be my next first choice. Quite frankly, to my eye and mind, Rancourt's penny loafer designs are fully competitive with even the Alden offerings! Nuff said!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Though I've not yet purchased from the, I suspect my next pair of pennies will come from Rancourt. I like them better than anything AE has. They have just about the perfect shape, seemingly fine construction and a large range of choices of leather, soles and other details. If you want #8 shell, you've got it -

I happen not to care for shell and am having difficulty resisting their leather lined brown calf -









although I already have enough pennies.

And even though I don't care for shell, I consider their pennie in dark green shell one of the best looking I've ever seen.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

fiddler said:


> The penny loafer is an honest shoe, not an investment or some status symbol. I see no reason to pay 620$ for such a goofy shoe as the LHS. Who wants faux stitching and overpriced leather? It's not even a proper moccasin. Is this a case of cognitive dissonance?
> 
> The US made weejun will always be the gold standard.
> A rancourt flat strap, in burgundy calf is probably the closest you can get today. Or the Lormoc, if you can find them.


This doesn't make any sense to me.

Investing in the basics of a wardrobe, especially when those items are likely to last decades with proper care, would seem to be at the heart of this style of dress. One and done. I can see this argument working against shirts and chinos, which may not make it past 4-5 years without significant wear, but a suit, blazer, shell shoes, etc can easily put in 20 years without breaking a sweat. So spending a few extra hundred dollars on an initial investment is quite reasonable.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I don't understand why Alden's welts keep getting wider and wider each year, such that their loafers now have proportions more akin to double sole longwings with storm welts, so I can partially understand fiddler's point. Rancourt and others might be as close as one can get today, but they're still far off vintage loafers which were generally of thin leather, with thin soles, and overall very "slim fitting" (if such a thing can be said of shoes).


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

I placed an order over the weekend for a pair of the Rancourt Weltline pennies as posted above. If they're as good in person as they , I think they represent a pretty excellent value. 

I should have them around the end of the month, so I'll be sure to update the thread then.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Count me as another satisfied Rancourt customer. I have their beefroll penny loafer in the navy colored cordovan and love them. They are very comfortable and, so far after one spring and summer, they have held up great. These were actually my second pair of Rancourts, I have a pair of chromexcel Ranger Mocs that are worn nearly every day around the house when I get home from work, and am considering a pair of their 5-eyelet boots.

One of the things I like about Rancourt is that they are very accommodating about special orders and allow you to put together just about any combination you can think of.

Send them an email from their website and they can answer your questions very quickly.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

chiamdream said:


> I should have them around the end of the month, so I'll be sure to update the thread then.


Thanks, I'd like to know what you think.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

Trip English said:


> This doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> Investing in the basics of a wardrobe, especially when those items are likely to last decades with proper care, would seem to be at the heart of this style of dress. One and done. I can see this argument working against shirts and chinos, which may not make it past 4-5 years without significant wear, but a suit, blazer, shell shoes, etc can easily put in 20 years without breaking a sweat. So spending a few extra hundred dollars on an initial investment is quite reasonable.


The thing is that I don't want a loafer to remind me of how expensive they are every time I wear them. You shouldn't have to worry about using a shoehorn, polishing them regularly or any of that.

Anyhow, considering I can get the Lormocs at about the same price as an Alden restoration, I don't find spending "a few extra hundred" (probably closer to a thousand after a couple of resoles) all that reasonable.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

fiddler said:


> The thing is that I don't want a loafer to remind me of how expensive they are every time I wear them. You shouldn't have to worry about using a shoehorn, polishing them regularly or any of that.
> 
> Anyhow, considering I can get the Lormocs at about the same price as an Alden restoration, I don't find spending "a few extra hundred" (probably closer to a thousand after a couple of resoles) all that reasonable.


I guess my point is that A) I have no issue with something reminding me of how well it's made (that may equate to how much I paid for it, but that's fine), and B) I definately don't want something to remind me of how much money I saved.

Definately not a knock on Rancourt. I'm a big fan of theirs and the vast majority of my dress shoes and loafers fall into the $300 price bracket, but the LHS only became more appealing to me when I tried them on. It's like using an expensive power tool. It's not the same type of luxury as a cashmere scarf.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't consider the Alden LHS to be a penny loafer or weejun at all, though I can accept that they "allude to," or maybe are "inspired by" pennies. I have a couple pair of Sebagos, and an old pair of Bass that answer: moderately priced, corrected grain, unlined moccasin-type things, the kind I've been wearing since about 1960. The LHS are in another category altogether. I never wear pennies with a suit, but wear the Aldens with a relatively casual suit frequently (although I accept that to some they are not quite proper).


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

fiddler said:


> Who wants faux stitching and overpriced leather? It's not even a proper moccasin. Is this a case of cognitive dissonance?


I don't know what "faux" means in this context, but that skin stitching and the non-moccasin construction is exactly why I like the LHS. "Proper" mocs are ugly.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Does anyone have thoughts or experience with these handsome looking pennies?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Cole Haans can be found on sale easily. I like the Pinch line. Comfortable and classic.


----------



## BigTC (May 10, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> I don't consider the Alden LHS to be a penny loafer or weejun at all, though I can accept that they "allude to," or maybe are "inspired by" pennies. I have a couple pair of Sebagos, and an old pair of Bass that answer: moderately priced, corrected grain, unlined moccasin-type things, the kind I've been wearing since about 1960. The LHS are in another category altogether. I never wear pennies with a suit, but wear the Aldens with a relatively casual suit frequently (although I accept that to some they are not quite proper).


I agree. I've never had a "nice" pair of slip-ons, so what do I know... but I always thought of penny loafers as a casual "beater" shoe, not an investment. I'll happily plop down a few benjamins for bona fide dress shoes, but not for a pair of glorified Weejuns.


----------



## navyblazer (Oct 12, 2012)

Add a second vote for Cole Haan pinch series. I would say they are very traditionally styled, they look like a penny should. You can pick up a pair for under $100 if you shop around. They are nowhere near the quality of an AE or an Alden, but are of high enough quality that they are visually appealing and will last a while and are rebuildable when they eventually wear. Overall not a bad buy and they will do the trick if you are on a budget.


----------



## krc1951 (Oct 8, 2012)

I agree with the Cole Haan pinch loafers. I have two pair that I've worn for almost twenty years and both have had soles and heels replaced. Very comfortable and still look good after all this time.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

As promised, a picture of my new Rancourt Weltline pennies. Pretty comfy right out of the box and sizing per the downloadable fit guide was right on.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Now that's a very handsome pair of shoes!


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

the John Lobb Lopez is a very nice alternative to penny loafers with a little panache' albeit a hefty price tag.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Cheaney has a dark tan pebble grain penny loafer in its Country collection that is quite nice. Seems not to be available at a US shop but is available online from stores in England. It has a Danite sole and seems to be a very nice alternative to Alden.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

Doctor Damage said:


> I don't understand why Alden's welts keep getting wider and wider each year, such that their loafers now have proportions more akin to double sole longwings with storm welts, so I can partially understand fiddler's point.


This is an interesting observation. I have noticed the same. My sneaking suspicion is that it's a matter of wanting to speed up the welting process. Compared to European/English makers I'd say the welting on Aldens is quite poor; the sole stitches doesn't keep a consistent distance to the upper, or the edge of the welt. Based on my four pairs bought over the last three years, I'd also say that it's gotten worse.

Here's a photo of the welt on my longwings, note the distance between the welt-edge and stitches on the middle portion of the photo.

I don't know enough about shoemaking to say whether this has an effect on function or longevity. However, considering these holes expand for every resole, I would imagine the closer the stitch is to the edge of the welt, the more prone it would be to damaging.


----------

